# Storing fuel when you don't have a external garage/shed?



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I have several vp jugs I filled up non ethanol/stabil additive gasoline, but I don't have a external shed and at the time they are either on the floor of carport, in a rack, or in a cabinet in the carport. I dont have doors on the carport and so their is lots of air circulating in it. What do you guys do to store fuel jugs?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is an area I'm lacking in.
I've got a generator, but only one VP jug of extra fuel for it. Nothing stocked away for long-term use. That one jug is sealed with the hose and cap that came with it, and just on the concrete garage floor. Probably not the best spot for it.
I'll keep an eye on this thread for some pearls of wisdom. Heck, I might even try the "Follow" feature in the top corner, just to see what it does.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have 5 nato jerry cans of gas in my back shed. Enough to bug out. I refurbed the cans.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Build a shed or something or purchase a plastic shed and assemble it as far as possible from the residence. Please check your home owners policy. When I was storing fuel in my previous residence, the policy would be void if more than one gallon of gasoline or kerosene was stored within the residence. But that was 7-8 years ago. I used two 55 gallon metal drums, I got thru work. They fit nicely in a plastic tall shed about the size of a wide closet. Cost $200 at home de pot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep six 5 gallon plastic cans full of non ethanol for the mowers and generator. They just sit outside near my workshop, on the ground, exposed to the elements.
The plastic jugs sold for gasoline at any hardware store start to dry out and leak after about five years of this.
I also have five NATO jerry cans of diesel for the wife’s truck, “stored “ the same way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

newtopreppin said:


> I have several vp jugs I filled up non ethanol/stabil additive gasoline, but I don't have a external shed and at the time they are either on the floor of carport, in a rack, or in a cabinet in the carport. I dont have doors on the carport and so their is lots of air circulating in it. What do you guys do to store fuel jugs?


I've had good success inverting a number two galvanized washtub down over the top any anything that would fit under it.Might try that.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

When storing fuel, especially gasoline you need to battle three things
Vapor, Static, and Time
Keep that in mind whatever you decide. 
BoF


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I'll have to check into the home insurance policy, I live in town and having an extra shed may not be an option but Maybe I can think of something. Someone said you battle time when storing jugs, I wonder if you can use armor all on your plastic jugs to make them last longer? I have yet to see one not function after many years though. Also, maybe its good to have jugs sitting on some wood plywood to avoid static?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you search online for deck boxes and outdoor storage cabinets you will find storage that doesn't need a permit. Something like this would be ideal for storing extra gas.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

newtopreppin said:


> I have several vp jugs I filled up non ethanol/stabil additive gasoline, but I don't have a external shed and at the time they are either on the floor of carport, in a rack, or in a cabinet in the carport. I dont have doors on the carport and so their is lots of air circulating in it. What do you guys do to store fuel jugs?


One of the biggest factor contributing to the breakdown of fuels is heat. Try to keep the fuel out of the Sun and cool as possible. Even with fuel stabilizer the gasoline will not last very long (*Fuel-stabilized gasoline keeps for one to three years.) *source: Solved! How Long Does Gasoline Last?


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Question, I store ethanol free gas in NATO Jerry cans. I don't add any stabilizer, I cycle out after a year by pouring into my truck and refill the cans. Is 1 year too long? Too short? Should I add stabilizer? Seems like ethanol free with no stabilizer would be the most desirable?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

PAPrepper said:


> Question, I store ethanol free gas in NATO Jerry cans. I don't add any stabilizer, I cycle out after a year by pouring into my truck and refill the cans. Is 1 year too long? Too short? Should I add stabilizer? Seems like ethanol free with no stabilizer would be the most desirable?


A lot is going to depend on the environment it's stored in. Larger temperature swings will reduce the shelf life. Personally, I'd use it after 6 months and replace it the next trip to the pump.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

@PAPrepper 
If you’re not already having issues you’re probably ok. My personal opinion is a year is pushing the edge. 
Bad gas will start to change color, specifically it will get darker. 
BoF


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> @PAPrepper
> If you’re not already having issues you’re probably ok. My personal opinion is a year is pushing the edge.
> Bad gas will start to change color, specifically it will get darker.
> BoF


Then you'll be upset with me. I tend to forget or intend to and forget to rotate my stash. Usually it's about 3-4 years later and no real issues.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Then you'll be upset with me. I tend to forget or intend to and forget to rotate my stash. Usually it's about 3-4 years later and no real issues.


Not upset with anyone brother. 
As said before there are a lot of variables to consider. 
“If it’s already working for you then you’re probably good”
I don’t like going longer that a year and I run old has through my Ford truck. It’s not too picky on what goes into it. 
BoF


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hubs just keeps ours on wooden boards stacked and covered with a tarp. Best to keep that outdoors.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Not upset with anyone brother.
> As said before there are a lot of variables to consider.
> “If it’s already working for you then you’re probably good”
> I don’t like going longer that a year and I run old has through my Ford truck. It’s not too picky on what goes into it.
> BoF


Just kidding my friend. The only reason it goes that long is because I do forget. So far it's worked out. I drive a 17 yr old 4Runner.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

I have converted the generators over to propane. propane has a much longer shelf life. I hear it produce 98% of the "power" of gas.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Linedog said:


> I have converted the generators over to propane. propane has a much longer shelf life. I hear it produce 98% of the "power" of gas.


There's a reason dual-fuel gennies have two output ratings. The energy densities aren't that close.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Like many of you, I use the standard 5gal red gas cans. I store them in my barn. I have a neighbor that has an actual gas tank as well as a fuel tank outside. He has to meet certain EPA guidelines. I may look into this. Growing up on the farm, our gas tank was underground (our fuel tank was above ground). We started not being able to account for all the gas. The reality was that someone was stealing the gas. However, we ended up digging up the tank in case it was leaking (which it was not). I’ll also be following this thread in hopes of seeing some inventive (and safe) gasoline storage solutions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PAPrepper said:


> Question, I store ethanol free gas in NATO Jerry cans. I don't add any stabilizer, I cycle out after a year by pouring into my truck and refill the cans. Is 1 year too long? Too short? Should I add stabilizer? Seems like ethanol free with no stabilizer would be the most desirable?


I keep 89 octane no ethanol.
I don't know what's available in your area.
I add Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment, and Sea Foam treatment.
If I have any on hand, I'll also add Staybil.

Star Tron is great stuff. It will even clean your carburetors with regular use. Get it at O'Reilly or Advance.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

You know, as much as those plastic gas cans are now days, do you think they would last longer if you put armour all on them or something about like it? You know, the stuff you put on your car tires/rubber trim that is like silicon or something...I have to pay at least $100 for four 5 gallon jugs. I have about 12 or so of them now. it cost me about 175 dollars to buy four vp jugs, fill them with No ethanol gas w/stabile. I dont do it to save money during inflation, i just want to make sure i have gas when the shortage hits, especially after seeing people in england all lined up for 4 hours at the station and getting in fights over who was in line and stuff.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I have been working on my fuel storage. I have corn, soy beans, and a small bit of wood. I have literature on production of ethanol, biodiesel, and wood gasification. My projects are far from being finished. Time is the asset that is hardest to acquire. Long time fuel stabilization was the issue that caused me to start to explore alternatives. Propane is great for long term storage, but it is not renewable in my area. I feel there is a difference in what is required of location to store 5 gallons of fuel and what is required to store 1000 gallons of fuel.


----------

